# Pics of Dro after Crop



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is pic of Dro @ 13weeks after ears crop i went with the show crop


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

he is just precious! The ears look good! Since the ears are healed now I would start the "training" process of them by wrapping them. I'm surprised your vet hasn't started this for you. After the training is complete you will really see the finished product that you paid for.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good as hell!!!!!!!


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

now thats one mean looking pitbull j/k
he's cute!


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you guys/gals... and to NEELA...after they removed the stiches the dr re-taped the ears for 1week..i just toke the tape of last wendsday...should i have the dr re tape the ears again? n for how long?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

they are looking good. since ur pups ears are drooping at the base, ur going to need to WRAP them. u can do this urself and as many times as u need. here are som instructions of how to do so 

these are kenyas ears drooping at the base.

















if so you are going to need to tape downward in order to get them to pop up... what u do is this:

1. go to any grocery store or target or wlamart, etc. u need to go down the first aid isle, and get some "first aid wrapping" its NOT tape, its a gauze like roll that people use to wrap their elbows or fingers. its white and pretty stretchy.

2. right at the base (where those pictures have circles) u will need to flop the ears downwards towards the floor. Basically it needs to resemble natural ears. once u have the ears pointing downward u wrap him up.

3. take the wrappin and start at the center on top of the heard and wrap around his head, and ears. he will look like he has the mumps when ur done. leave it on for a day or so, and then remove to see if the ears stood correctly. continue if his ears do not seem to stand.

a tip have for u is to massage his ears after takig the wrappin off, give it a few minutes before deciding whether this process worked the first time. i had to do this with kenyas ears only once (lucky me) and since then they have stood perfect. Nesone also had this issue with smokeys ears when they were first cropped, and it worked for him too 

ALSO ow soon after his stitches being removed are u doing this? my tip is to wait at the VERY LEAST one full week before attempting to wrap the ears. and ur pup may not like being wrape up, so i reccomend doing it at night before bed time.

good luck, post pics.!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

King, since the Show Crop is alittle longer in length they tend to need a little longer in the TLC area. My Neela has the show crop... It took about 3 months of wrapping for Neelas ears, but hers flopped alot more than your boys! lol I would check back with the vet to see if he or she includes more wrapping since it is neccessary.

Great post Lil_Roc rep points coming to you! I use a similar method, but alittle different.

Things you need for my method are rolled Gauze and Medical Tape. The tape seems to hold the ears in the correct spot longer for those rough and rugged pups lol

throughout this process you must hold the ears up and forward in the position you want your ears to stand.

1) Cut 2, 4-5 inch strips of the gauze and roll them into a cylindar shape.

2)While holding the top of one ear up and forward, Place one of the gauze rolls inside of the ear down towards the base of the ear.

3)then you take your medical tape (several strips about 3 inches in length) and start taping from about a half an inch below the base of the ear from behind towards the top.

4) repeat steps 2 & 3 for the other ear

5) You will need to cut several 5-6 inch strips of your medical tape. Take your tape and attatch it to the back of your pups "base" that you've alread built on the left ear and have the tape go up and diagonal across the top of your pups head infront of the right ear. Do the same with the right ear, alternating between the two eventually making your strips of tape longer so that they go down around the chin of your pup like a bonnet....

I over explain everything so hear are some photos lol




























this one is neela before durring and after










please excuse the mess in this photo, but it'll show you how bad neelas ear fell


















this is the end result


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, to easily get the tape off with minimal hair loss I usually throw them in a warm shower to loosen up the glue... after the wrapping is off you can take alittle baby oil to remove any glue that is left behind. I would leave them wrapped for about 5 days at a time. You can keep wrapping them until you get them to stand the way you want them.


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thx NEELA and LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se your are the best,, ill do it tonight 8-D


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

King PLLEEEAAASSE post pictures of your little one all wrapped up. Those are my favorite types of pictures of puppies if you can't tell lol. When my girls were wrapped doug and I nick named em both "Tithead" off of Little Nicky


----------

